# *NAMES* for my 2 week old Appaloosa Filly?!



## hannahdooley (3 June 2012)

Visited a few Appaloosa fillies today &  fell in love with a 2 week old little girl! Pictures will be up later but she's the daughter of the British Champion Barrel Racer! Anyone have any names? Her name at the moment is Diamond Edition, as she was born the year of the Jubilee, so they call her Diamond or 'Dee Dee' .. However I'm sure there's a cuter name for her? Any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## HaffiesRock (3 June 2012)

I want to see pictures! I love Appy's! xx


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

will upload some pics now! she's gorgeous xx


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)




----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

bonding with my 2 week old filly! special moment!


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)




----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

my fave photo of me and Dee Dee !


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

Dee Dee and her mummy


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)




----------



## freckles22uk (4 June 2012)

awww... she is lovely, is she your first appy?... 

And im rubbish at names, took me over a week to think of one for Harley when he was born!  

What breeding is she?..


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

Thank you and yeah!! Really exciting. I really want to call her Harley but mum keeps saying it's a boys name. Thinking of something unusual like 'Phoenix' hmmmm :/


----------



## HaffiesRock (4 June 2012)

How gorgeous! xx


----------



## hannahdooley (4 June 2012)

Thank you! Xx


----------



## FinkleyAlex (4 June 2012)

gosh she looks like a supermodel with those legs! I like Apple (...the Appaloosa!). I also really like native american names and traditional western names for Appys.


----------



## freckles22uk (4 June 2012)

Harley.... great name, thats the name of mine...lol, 

But you could have Harlie?


----------



## hannahdooley (5 June 2012)

Hahaha tell me about it! Her legs are unbelievably lanky! Have now chosen the name 'Blue' for her! X


----------



## Shellby27 (6 June 2012)

She is gorgeous! What about Ashanti or Annuska? Something different and sexy


----------



## LazyS (7 June 2012)

If you are naming her with a posh registered name how about Snow Patrol as she is a snow cap. Good luck with her.


----------



## FairyLights (7 June 2012)

Jubilate
Jubilee Icon
Blue Diamond
Diamonds Are Forever
Diamond Jooles
Crown Imperial
Northern Lights
Taiga Days
Koh-i-noor
Jool [or Jewel[-in-the-Crown
Dancing on Sunshine
Ice on the Rocks
Snow Cap
Arctic Tern
Top of the World
Icied Bun
Everest Highlights
ETA I have a Blue too! he is a 2 yr old dun.


----------



## Hanzybaby01 (7 June 2012)

Sparkle or Shimmer



These can be associated with the big sparkly gems that have been worn by the royals over the jubilee weekend. Plus goes with the gorgeous coat she has!


----------



## hannahdooley (7 June 2012)

Thank you everyone! She's baby 'Blue'


----------

